# Take an exam out of state?



## LM_JAZ (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience requesting and taking a PE exam out of state?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2010)

I know a lot of people who have done it (well maybe 5 or 6 people) but it can be done, I think you just fill out the application and dont add that your taking it out of state unless they ask you why you are doing so, and apply a little earlier than usual in case you have to tell them why you want to take it out of state..

the folks I know that did it said they would be moving there "possibly"


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 9, 2010)

Many years ago I signed up to take the FE when I was still living in Florida but moved to Ohio before the actual exam date. It wasn't a big deal...I just had to get permission from Florida allowing Ohio to administer my test. Everything still went through Florida and my FE is actually issued from Florida. So, if you just want to take your exam in another sate you could register in your own state and then tell them you're going to be out of state during the exam.

Now, if this is taking the exam in another state because you've run out of free chances in your home state then that's a whole different matter.


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 9, 2010)

LM_JAZ said:


> Does anyone have any experience requesting and taking a PE exam out of state?


Yes... and it's not really any different than an in-state application. You'd need to have ready a reason why (if asked)... and it should simply be because you intend to move to the state and work as an engineer.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 10, 2010)

Wasn't there an earlier thread where someone said that ncees was doing away with this out of state proctoring?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish we had an in-house expert on all things NCEES.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Wasn't there an earlier thread where someone said that ncees was doing away with this out of state proctoring?


I think the conversation was more about applying for the PE in another state, not the exam itself. If you filled out the application for a Utah PE (for example), you normally live (and work) in Utah but you are on temporary assignment in CO and want to take the exam in CO I think it would be ok. I would start by first contacting the state you are applying for you license in, then if they are ok with it, contact the state you want to take the exam in.

I wouldn't think taking the exam in another state would be an issue as long as the two states (the state you apply for the PE and the state proctoring the exam) are both NCEES states.


----------



## mr_man (Feb 10, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> I wish we had an in-house expert on all things NCEES.


I am that expert!


----------



## Bman (Feb 15, 2010)

I live in Florida but will be taking the PE in New York (I also took the FE in New York while living in Florida). Nobody has ever questioned why. The reason though is that I went to school up in New York and received my BS in Mechanical Engineering Technology which is an ABET/ TAC accredited degree. Unfortunately in Florida, you must have an ABET/ EAC accreditation to take either exam of even become liscensed in the State. There appears to be 3 states that have this requirement (I know Alabama is one of the others, can't remember the 3rd)... I don't do a whole lot of work in Florida anyway, so it doesn't really matter, I just need the credential and the ability to apply for reciprocity in the other 47 states...


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there an earlier thread where someone said that ncees was doing away with this out of state proctoring?
> ...


Mike was talking about proctoring... see Licensure Exchange August 2009 for the details.


----------



## Ona (Feb 16, 2010)

IlPadrino said:


> LM_JAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any experience requesting and taking a PE exam out of state?
> ...



It is not different to apply to most States whether you are in-state or not, but applications are EXTREMELY different in different states.

I applied in both NY and CT. I had over 8 years of experience. My NY application was 14 pages long with detailed descriptions/calculations, using all the "key words" and showing I had full responsibility.

My CT application left room for ONE sentence about each of my positions (less than one page total).

I was approved to to take the exam in CT, but not approved in NY.


----------

